# J.A Wylie - history of protestantism



## Mayflower (Jun 20, 2005)

Last week i got this 4 volume set (orderd it through solid ground for $50,-), Is it as good as Merle d'Aubigne - history of the reformation ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2005)

I think both are extremely valuable contributions to understanding of church history and complement each other well; a good library will contain both books on the shelf.

[Edited on 6-20-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2005)

Bio on JHM D'Aubigne


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 16, 2005)

Wylie's book on the history and genius of the Papacy is a real good, informative and thought provoking read also.

Of course the average Roman Catholic's blood would boil after reading a few pages...


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bio on JHM D'Aubigne



Here is one of my favorite quotes from him:




> To believe in the power of man in the work of regeneration is the great heresy of Rome, and from that error has come the ruin of the Church. Conversion proceeds from the grace of God alone, and the system which ascribes it partly to man and partly to God is worse than Pelagianism.
> 
> The Reformation in England (London, 1962), Vol. 1, p. 98


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bio on JHM D'Aubigne



D'Aubigne's birthday is today (August 16, 1794).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2005)

D'Aubigne died on October 21, 1872.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 15, 2006)

Jeff,
That is a cool qoute. Sometimes there are excerpts of his work in the Free Grace Broadcaster thorugh MT Zion Chapel Library.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have D'Aubigne's History of the Reformation in the Time of Calvin, but have yet to read it. I need a holiday!


----------

